# Bookham snake ID



## princessparrot (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone know what this snake is? I would suspect eastern brown


----------



## baker (Oct 29, 2013)

Pseudonaja textilis. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 29, 2013)

baker said:


> Pseudonaja textilis.
> Cheers Cameron


That's what I thought but wasn't to sure


----------



## eipper (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks nothing like a taipan.

eastern brown snake Pseudonaja textilis


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 29, 2013)

eipper said:


> Looks nothing like a taipan.
> 
> eastern brown snake Pseudonaja textilis


Then the pics in Moskva of my books must be wrong cos it defiantly looks somewhat like them

i feel like such an idiot


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 29, 2013)

From an elapid persons view it looks nothing like one ..
from just a regular person at the head i can see where some people go wrong . all good


----------

